#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Torre próximo a Rede de Alta tensão

## Arthuzitow

Pessoal estou precisando colocar uma torre numa área de mata fechada, porém o local que a torre vai ser construída tem cabos elétricos de alta tensão, a torre terá15 metros de altura, esses cabos elétrico também estão a 15 metros de altura, então minha dúvida é, que distância a torre precisa ficar dos cabos elétricos p evitar risco de choque elétrico, um arco eletrico atinga a torre ou o operário na hora da montagem. @*rubem* essa é p você, pode me ajudar nisso?

----------


## rubem

Distância pra arco, mesmo que seja rede de 35kV (Tem de 13kV, 10kV...) é de uns 80cm em dia seco. Mal dobra com chuva e cia.

O risco não é choque em situação normal, o risco é carga de estática, tipo o solo com diferença de potencial com relação à fiação, e uma ponta da sua torre criar fagulha até a rede da torre, pra evitar isso a torre tem a fiação a X metros do chão e não permite nada fixo abaixo (Primeiro pelo risco de fio rompido derreter alguém se cair em cima, e em menor risco, essa possibilidade de um "mini-raio" não pela tensão da rede mas pela diferença de potencial com relação ao solo).

A distância pra evitar isso é pequena, 10 metros e já não tem risco. Mas... a distância que o operador elétrico exige deve ser muito maior, 30m talvez, pelo risco da sua torre cair e acertar a deles e vice-versa (E a torre deles eletrificar a sua, queimando todo o equipamento e com certeza matando quem estiver nela). O risco é outro, não é de arco voltaico.

E eu sempre tiver problema com essas redes, o campo eletromagnético ao redor do fio é grande, tem arco a 80cm de um rede de 35KV porque é esse o espaço onde tem onde eletromagnética bem intensa, o fio tem só 2cm de espessura mas esse "duto virtual" de 80cm atrapalha outras ondas passando lateralmente, ou seja, é como se tivesse um fio de cobre de 80cm na posição, isso DETONA com a zona de Fresnel, e mesmo que a rede fique nas costas da antena ainda tem o problema desse campo eletromagnético de potencial enorme criar intermodulação. Uma bobina dentro do rádio feita pra oscilar a 40KHz, vai ter rendimento ótimo a 40KHz, mas em 60Hz vai ter rendimento ruim, se um sinal fraco de 60Hz chegar não tem problema, tá muito fora da faixa ideal, a atenuação é gigante. Mas... quando a onda tem intensidade muito alta, mesmo com atenuação grande ainda podem surgir harmônicas, ou essa onda de baixa frequência modular um sinal de alta frequência, uma blindagem de ferro minimiza isso mas teria que medir a EMI no ponto pra calcular a blindagem necessária, e isso dá muito trabalho.

Eu não mexo onde tem rede de alta tensão no caminho, evito até passar o PTP do lado, porque toda vez que fiz isso o desempenho ficou péssimo com vários equiptos testados. Se seu PTP ficar ruim, já sabe de quem é a culpa, colocar blindagem entre a rede AC e a antena, rádio e cabo de RF ajuda, mas se for caso onde a antena fica meio virada pra rede, aí não sei se tem salvação, você faz estrutura que noutro lugar passa 80Mbps, mas nesse lugar só passa uns 30Mbps, e o arco voltaico não é o problema.

(Se tem 15m imagino que seja de 35kV, porque 10-15kV é possível levar por poste mais baixo. E 50kV seria com torre muito maior)


Se você ficar 20m do lado de uma rede de 35kV e ligar um rádio AM, só vai pegar ronco, porque toda bobina interna é afetada pelo campo eletromagnético criado por tensão tão alta. Se um equipto MK ou UBNT será afetado depende do ângulo, do que houver de metal no meio atenuando, do nível do campo em si (Acho que varia conforme o consumo no cabo, em horários de alto consumo lembro que um PTP caiua o throufgput pra caramba), não sei calcular se 30m pro lado é suficiente, ou se 20m pro lado com alguma blindagem é suficiente, mas o que acho que vai limitar é a cia elétrica, talvez ela não permita construção acima de X metros a menos de 30m pra cada lado, pelo risco de um cabo arrebentar, acertar a SUA estrutura, eletrificar tudo, matar alguém, e ELA ter que pagar indenização.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Entendi, estou p construir essa torre na proximidade dessa rede, porque é o único local no momento que tem como me atender, um ptp em fibra seria inviável para mim no momento $, então teria que fazer nesse local, e sobre a distancia ser de 15 metros dos cabos é pelo fato que o terreno é acidentado, no caso do local que a torre vai ficar, uns 5/8 metros a frente é um morro, ai não teria como construir ela no morro, pelo menos eu n teria rsrsr... Então pela sua explicação eu deveria me preocupar mais com a interferência criada nesse ptp, do que com o risco de descarga elétrica na torre ou em quem estiver trabalhando nela no momento?

----------


## rubem

Isso, arco voltaico só vai ter hora que algum objeto metálico chegar MUITO perto da fiação, se for mesmo 35kV acho que é 80cm em dia seco.

Se der arco em espaço maior que esse, teria arco entre o cabo e a torre, o isolador é a medida.

O risco é eventualidade, um cabo solto acertando estruturas por perto ou coisa assim.

A interferência provavelmente não aparecerá no noise floor, ou pelo menos não toda, o que tem é o CCQ ruim e o throughput baixo mesmo com sinal bom.

----------


## Arthuzitow

Obrigado @*rubem* pela atenção e grande explicação, como é o único local que tenho no momento, até $$ p fazer com fibra, irei por em prática, e volto aqui p te falar como ficou. Abraço e obrigado!

----------


## Carlosaps

@*rubem* é o cara. Obrigado explicação, me ajudou tb.

----------


## ronei10

Eu tenho uma de 12m esta a 3m de distância da rede 13k. Uso rocket e esta sem problemas com interferência. Na época tive duvidas mas como nao tinha outra opção , arrisquei e deu certo.

----------

